# Need to share my trisomy results.



## doodlegirl

I just need to tell somebody who understands how amazing our result was for trisomy 21. The score was 1: 32000 !!!!!!!!! when i told my friends or family they had no idea how great this is in my age. I am over the moon and they probably think I am crazy and overacting but I know you ladies understand. :)


----------



## nflores77

Congrats sweetie!!!


----------



## madseasons

That's a huge number!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Fab news!!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Wow, a big congrats!
I hope I will have that score when I have my tests!


----------



## cme_red

Congrats!!!


----------



## Whatme

Congrats that's awesome


----------

